# Lost 5 fish today



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

Last night, I had 6 neons, 3 rasboras and a female betta in a fully cycled 10 gallon tank. When I woke up this morning I had 3 dead tetras, followed by 2 dead rasboras this evening. My water parameters are .1 ish ammonia, 0 nitrites, 5ppm nitrates. The ph is about 7.2, and I do 25% water changes weekly. 

When I took one of the dead rasboras out of the tank, I noticed a small white dot behind one of the gills. It was something I never noticed before. I immediately thought ich. Is this possible? If so, what could be done to prevent the others from suffering the same fate?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry for your losses!

It could possibly be an illness of some sort. Have you noticed anything else wrong with them? White patches? Clamped fins? Not eating? That kind of thing... How do the remaining fish look and act?

How long have you had the female betta in with the other fish? Often a betta can be in a community tank, but sometimes - as with people - you can get a 'jerk' fish who just won't tolerate others. Is it possible the betta has been harrassing the other fish and they are dying?

How long has the tank been cycled? If it was just finished cycling, it could be that adding all the fish at once was too much on the bio load and that's why they died.

Try to get your ammonia down to 0ppm. Although .10ppm ammonia isn't good, it should kill fish immediately.

What is your temperature set at? What type of filtration do you have?

Hopefully if you can answer some of these questions, we can better help figure out what's going on in your tank.


----------



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Holley...its been cycled for almost 2 months...I cycled with 3 rasboras, and slowly added after cycling was complete. The betta went in last week. She hid for a few days, then started swimming around with the others. The other fish show no signs of illness. They all ate once a day, and were voracious eaters...In fact, the 6 neons were schooling together last night. The temperature in the tank is about 78 degrees. Its been so warm here in NYC no heater hasn't been necessary. I have the Aqueon 10 gallon deluxe kit.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm... I don't know... maybe the female has been harassing them? Keep an eye on her.

Bettas like the temps in the 80's, so you could try turning the heat up a bit. It won't hurt anyone. (Around 80-81 would be fine for the tetras.) Betta's love 80+ degree heat.


----------



## alpha_betta (Aug 21, 2011)

I think I'm in agreement here, with Holly. I'd advise you to observe your Betta VERY closely, in particular late at night when the tank lights are off. I've had male Bettas that were as sweet as pie by the light of day, but as soon as the lights are out - watch out! In my experience with Bettas(which has been rather extensive) the females are commonly even more aggressive than the males, & the ONLY fish species that my many Bettas have ever killed were neon tetras. I know that a lot of people will tell you that the two go well together, but as far as I'm concerned; Bettas HATE them. Of course, as everyone tends to repeat on here like a broken record, "It depends on the fish."

Good luck!

Justin


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I might be the betta, like everyone else has said. I had one guy that absolutely destroyed any fish he didn't like, including a white cloud minnow (oddly he let a guppy live). Anyways, keep an eye one it. Don't rule out other possibilities like disease either, it can be hard to spot on small fish.


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

While the others make valid points I would like to point out the use of aerosols around the house or near the tank. The likes of flyspay can kill fish quickly. You havent cleaned the tank with glass cleaner?? That will also nock out fish.

Something else to think about.......

Sorry for the loss :-(


----------



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's advice...last night I turned the tank light off and sure enough, the betta starting going after the neons. I'm guessing the size/color is what she sees. Open ended question here...would there be for "suitable" fish that would be better? Maybe a smaller school of bigger types of tetras?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the problem is your tank size.bettas are territorial and the thing with females,they go looking for a mate whereas a male stays in a certain spot to build the nest and attract the female.If you have the space,upgrade to a 20 long.This will give her plenty of room to claim her stake and also plenty room for a good sized school.

As for tankmates,I have kept glolight tetras(who get slightly bigger than neons)and head and tail light tetras.I had a school of those two types intermingled together and my plakat male was ok with them in there.

Could also be your female was kept solitary for so long,she doesnt want tankmates.I had a female so aggressive she would kill every male she went with.Bettas having individual personalities,she could just be one that needs solitary housing.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oooh, Harveya's right - any aerosols near the tank are not good!

And Majerah1 is kinda' the guru of Bettas, so she's got some great advise too! Maybe your female just prefers to be a bacherlorette. If you can, upgrade to a bigger tank like she said. It may help.


----------



## fish5 (Sep 1, 2011)

i hear bettas can be very vilent the betta coud have bit it.
i have 4 bettas 2 in a divided tank then 2 others in there own tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You know the story....woman not happy with the man, takes out her anger on him in the form of complaining (the nicer word from the one I was thinking), the guy goes and gets drunk and decides to end it. Is it a mystery that women statistically live longer??

j/k.....but, does sound like maybe an unhappy female.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahahahaha Ben! (Welcome back by the way!)


----------

